# Modbus Ausfall Wago 750-8101



## Rawpnzl (23 Oktober 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein neuerliches Problem. Wir holen von einem Slave eine Hand voll Modbus-Adressen ab, funktioniert auch soweit. Nun ist uns aufgefallen, wenn der Slave ausfällt (defekt/weggehängt oder was auch immer), dann bleiben die zuletzt ausgelesenen Werte in den Variablen und niemand kriegt so richtig mit, dass der Slave es nicht mehr tut. Ließe sich da irgendwie ein Heartbeat basteln oder habt Ihr noch einen Ansatz für uns?

Danke im Voraus und viele Grüße


----------



## Tobsucht (23 Oktober 2018)

Hallo Rawpnzl,

wenn Du den Konfigurator im e!Cockpit genutzt hast, kannst du die Variablen im Fehlerfall auf Null setzen lassen. Ab Firmware 11 hast Du auch die Möglichkeit der Diagnose.

Bei Verwendung der Bibliothek WagoAppPlcModbus erhälst Du ja auch einen Fehler und kannst selbst bestimmen wie Du reagierst.


Grüße


----------



## Rawpnzl (23 Oktober 2018)

Hallo Tobsucht,

danke für Deine Antwort. Hab mir nach Deinem Hinweis den Konfigurator nochmal vorgenommen und tatsächlich erst jetzt die Einstellung gefunden, dass im Fehlerfall alles auf 0 gesetzt werden soll. Ein bissl versteckt oder ich hab mal wieder Tomaten auf den Augen - peinlich ..... Egal, läuft jetzt wie gewünscht 

Viiiieeelen Dank


----------



## FelixSch (3 November 2018)

Hallo Rawpnzl,
an welcher Stelle im Konfigurator finde ich diese Einstellmöglichkeit? Ich kann sie nicht finden.

Grüße Felix


----------



## Rawpnzl (5 November 2018)

Hallo Felix,

anbei ein Screenshot, wo Du die Einstellung finden kannst.

Viele Grüße


----------

